# google maps to gpx



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

no doubt there's a boat load of routes saved on maps.google

how do you folks get those routes on your favorite gps. my droid phone gets kind of funky w/google maps. i imagine you can show your where abouts in a google map. i have a round about way of generating gpx files, please tell you think this is cool, there's a better way, or what ever

basicly theres a javascript in a url. i can't get it to work but I save the kml file, run it through gpsvisualizer thn everytrail and save the gpx file to consume how i please

here's the code, you can book mark it and select the bookmark when you are on the map google page of the route you wanna save to gpx


```
javascript:(function(){var%20script=document.createElement('script');script.src='http://www.elsewhere.org/GMapToGPX/gmaptogpx.js';document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0].appendChild(script);})()
```


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Topofusion converts easily between .kml and .gpx files. You concern yourself too much with the code contained within GPS data files. That's all fine and dandy if you're writing software and parsing the files, but the vast majority of people here are just average people. They don't care.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

GPSBabel.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

*my google map to gpx*

Thanks for the feedback. The file converter is only one step of the process. The main functin is getting a GPX file out of a google map. I am not sure if the gps bable or topofusion do that. I think they're generic file converters like gif to jpeg only you swapping kml and gpx.

for what its worth I tried to see if delorme topo 8 would take the kml file and the version i have would not make nice w/ kml. today i sent myself a mytracks file swapped out the header then uploaded to garmin. however trimble outdoors didn't want to accept the file, even the one w/o internvention that it usualy accepts.

i prorbably fork out the 10 bux for the trimble app, if my smart phone works w/the 3rd party battery charger i bought. works okay for about a week, although it take an over night to fully charge:thumbsup:

here i got trimble to accept the file. gpx file was open in dreamweaver this morning and i think trimbl gets fussy w/permsion issues






now i need some software to figure out where i lost two minutes over the previous 2 weeks ride:madman:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

you're making it entirely too difficult for yourself.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

http://ridewithgps.com is pretty cool at analyzing gpx. althoough it doesn't extract from the google map (Or upload in ie 6) it converts between tcx, gpx and kml and keeps a running tab of your monthly totals:thumbsup:


----------

